
An Atomic Hash Table - vog
https://ticki.github.io/blog/an-atomic-hash-table/
======
Terretta
Note, this is a component of the sibling front page article on TFS file system
here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14386331](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14386331)

------
eternalban
I've always admired the wizardry of Cliff Click's concurrent hash:

[http://www.azulsystems.com/blog/cliff/2007-03-26-non-
blockin...](http://www.azulsystems.com/blog/cliff/2007-03-26-non-blocking-
hashtable)

[https://youtu.be/HJ-719EGIts](https://youtu.be/HJ-719EGIts)

I'm not sure what to make of an "atomic" hash. I don't think OP does as well:
"Doesn't this kind of defeat the point of concurrent algorithms? Well, in a
sense, it does make it non-atomic, but it isn't really a spin-lock or anything
like that, even though it can seem like that:"

Concurrent hash seems to be more correct and clear.

------
IIAOPSW
This might be just what I need.

I had this idea for a quantum computer simulation which stores states similar
to how the physicist writes them. Eg a|00> \+ b|11> becomes {(0,0):a,
(1,1):b}. In general sums of kets, bras, operators are represented by
dictionaries.

Implementing operations on a QC is a very parallelization task, but is hard to
do concurrently with built-ins.

------
th0br0
There's also
[https://github.com/facebook/folly/blob/master/folly/docs/Ato...](https://github.com/facebook/folly/blob/master/folly/docs/AtomicHashMap.md)
that I know of trying to solve this problem.

